# The Four One One



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

FEBRUARY DATES ARE IN "TAKE DOWN" MODE
FEB THRU APRIL - FREE LODGING ON WADE FISHING TRIPS - BOOK DATES BY 1/31*

*Taking Care of Business, On A Personal Level*

With the advent of cell phones and non-stop connectivity, the pressures of life follow us 24/7 and it follows you home pinging and chirping; a whistle or a quack; yea, it's a needy client and responding at 8:00pm at night, OR NOT, might just be a career decision. You can feel the need to get some blood flowing between those ears, sharpen the saw as my mentor says. Nowadays, the need for quick staycations and little getaways are more important than ever. _*This ain't your dad's need for a vacation*_, this is technology creep and it's got folks ears penned back and lives penned down.

Carving out some "me time or some family time" and "disconnecting" can mean the difference between sharp execution on the job or 1,000 yard stare. You can feel it building, that need to break away; you can feel the blood draining from your body; and, you know it's time. Wha't worse, maybe you haven't gotten in touch with your body on this level and you just don't know what's going on. Relaxation and pursuit of the right combination of excitement and downtime are just what the doctor ordered. This is what we offer guests day in and day out along with memories of a lifetime. It's funny, guests will ask about the WIFI at the lodge, I'll direct them to the codes and mention it's free, but for $100 I'll turn it off! So many want to take me up on the outrageous offer with a giggle.

*Artful Disconnecting*

Disconnecting is so important yet so very hard to do. There's no better excuse than "I'm at a remote fishing lodge with sparse communications" to keep the wolves at bay for a while. It's essential to health and well being; it's the source of adrenaline that you're going to need to make a difference next month or next quarter.

*OK, Maybe The French Go Overboard*

For years I thought taking a vacation was irresponsible. I was brought up as a hard worker, "the responsible one". This mind set was so pervasive in my generation. With excellent mentoring comes the _dispelling of myths that we're fed at the breakfast table by our parents "and in certain pedigrees"_. One of them is the absolute necessity to break away and disconnect and the recommended down time is two weeks at least once a year. It sounds arrogant doesn't it, especially if you're busting tail trying to pay the bills, keep the family fed and the lights on; or drive the numbers at your small business. It's not meant to be arrogant, it's just sage wisdom, and the words and wisdom of my mentor have never been proven incorrect.

*Passion & Adrenaline, Find The Source*

Passion and adrenaline are the fuel for success on the job and most certainly the success of a business. You can't buy it in a 5 hour shot bottle, it comes from a rested mind and a healthy body that's focused with reserves in place to power through obstacles and setbacks.

Sometimes we just can't get the time off or something has taxed us unexpectedly and our vacation time is too far off to help. This is where the staycation comes into view and we're a favorite place for many (and you've got to have a handful to choose from always). Here at the lodge, we make it effortless for guests to take that quick getaway and pride ourselves on being a "*high value hip pocket destination*" for many to recharge the batteries, sharpen the saw, and get some adrenaline back in the tank.

We offer the leg room and well thought out space on over 3.5 acres and 500' of bayou frontage to wind down, drink a cold beer or smoke that cigar, rest and unwind, relax and recharge without someone looking over your shoulder. It's coastal casual, unpretentious, and welcoming.

*Good Vibes & Recharging Station Built-in*

We'd like to be your "go to" place and you can tell from reading that we understand you; your needs; and *we look forward to lifting your spirits with our colorful and hospitable nature while you admire the hard work and excellence of Seadrifter's that are here to take care of you*.

*Seasonal*

*Wade Fishing Artificial's* - From topwater including Super Spook & Spook Jrs.; Rattling Rogoes to Corkies and various soft plastics, the cooler months of late Winter and Early Spring offer a great opportunity for pushing the mark on that personal best Trout & Redfish or taking some nice filets home for dinner. We're offering free lodging for wade fishing groups for trip dates in February thru March. Grab the calendar and get yours scheduled by Jan 31st.

*Airboat Fishing* - We've been on super low water of late and that will all change toward the later part of this month. That big push of water will be "the spark" that lights the flame on absolutely amazing trips for Redfish and slot Black Drum in the back country mangrove lakes of Matagorda Island. We'll be running 5 boats deep bringing you the most amazing ride on our Air Ranger airboats and absolutely amazing fishing. It's a look at fishing on the Texas Coast you just won't see any other way. Get your trip scheduled today!

****5****
*I recommend this hunt to anyone interested in hunting ducks or hogs in Texas. Kris and his staff were helpful in all aspects of the trip. More importantly the game was plentiful and the guides put you on plenty of animals.
*
*Andrew Moyer via Google*

Those reviews are always nice to hear and nope, they just never get old! Our staff works their tails off for them and we just love hearing about it from our guests!

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*"A Legacy Enterprise thrives on organic home grown growth and it comes with time; the cultivation of raw talent; lots of dirty fingernails; bloody knuckles; and, ring around the collar! *

*SPECIAL PRICING AND PRIMETIMES*

_Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.
_
*Primetimes - Advance Booking

Spring Wade Fishing Special *

Free Lodging - Trophy Quest or Load The Boat Special - We're offering free lodging for wade fishermen on trips booked between now and January 31st good for trips in the months of February, March, and April. So get out your calendar and come experience wadefishing artificial Lures with the best guides on the water in search of Trophy Trout & Redfish on the bays and Back Lakes environs of San Antonio Bay.

This stretch of the coast fishes on hard wind and weather during the Spring like no other and that makes for explosive encounters with feeding catalyst driven schools of solid fish. Experience personalized instruction and techniques, tips and tactics for any location. Relax at the lodge and enjoy some of the best dining and relaxation available on the Gulf Coast. Come join us at huge savings! Mention Promo Code *TROPHY2COOL*!

*February Special* - Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Call us to make a reservation at [888-618-4868].

*Flounder Gigging Trips - Off Peak Heading to Warm Up*

We've been gigging some solid fish off and on since the season re-opened. The neat thing about the cooler Winter months is water clarity making fish much easier to spot. These trips are a neat add-on to any schedule.

*Advance Booking/Great Combination Venues*

*Alligator Season* - September 10th to the 30th join us for hunting Wild Texas Alligators on the mid-coast. Two time winner of Gatorfest in Anahuac, join the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State as we celbrate our heritage harvesting big Texas Size Lizards! A to Z services including post harvest packages for leather goods; Trophy Skinning and taxidermy; Hornback Skins; Green and Euro Skulls; finished meat and all the trimmings! Read More About It HERE

*Grain Season Hog = Safari Style High Rack Night Vision & Thermal* - Hit a nerve did we? Oh yes, join us in mid-August for Hitari Style high rack hog patrol as we drive local farms and ranches taking advantage of the harvest as hogs bee line for the fields. This is a shoot and move approach designed for maximum effect. Outside of grain season, we've always got a full compliment of blinds over baited locations for Night Vision and Thermal hunts.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Better a 411 Than a 911*

Capt. Chris Cady looked like he was just about wiped out, punchy after the afternoon duck hunt. He and his crew managed quick limits this afternoon when the phone rang from a recreational hunter we know. "I've got a kid over here that's been shot in the arm can you come help"? Chris raced to the location and evacuated the folks to their distant boat aboard our Air Ranger airboat. Anything involving a shotgun and waterfowl loads and the human body is going to be ugly. It turns out a Bandalier laced with shotgun shells deflected most of the impact taking only a few pellets to the arm. A close in blast like that could easily take an arm smooth off and with distant medical attention, it would be easy to bleed out before ever getting to the ramp.

*Emphasizing Safety - Folks Hear From Us Always*

We're approaching the last few shoots of the Texas Duck Season, please be safe out there; double check safety's and keep them on at all times and all the way to the shoulder on "shot call". Exercise barrel control and safe fire zones; never lay a shotgun across your lap or your chest "say in a rice field" and empty that smoke wagon of all shells including the magazine before exiting the field.

Good luck and stay safe out there!


----------

